# "Project Controls" people......



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2018)

I apologize if this is you 

But does anyone think these are the largest energy sucks on a project?

Basically they are the " I have never designed or built a project, but my book says your doing it wrong"....type of people..

Usually have no license (or relatable experience) but have a PMP 

okay rant over...


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

Every project controls person I've ever known spends their days creating bogus cost control subledger numbers for people to charge to and closing them without warning, just so they can spend the next full day reopening them for everyone who sends them a scathing e-mail.  Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Supe (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh, and don't forget "we never budgeted for that."  OK, great.  Next time, you should maybe consult the actual departments when determining your budget so you don't overlook that accidental $10M expenditure.


----------

